# Got "Schooled" By a Noob in Petco



## Beary Strange (Sep 15, 2015)

So despite there being no exotic pet stores around, there are Petco and Petsmart aplenty and all are very well stocked with arachnids. The boyfriend and I went out to lunch and to check out the nearby Spirit Halloween. Well, there's a Petco next door so we decide to go in and see what they have. I see, to my surprise, a little A.seemani with every single urticating hair it's got kicked off. *Now, please remember this has nothing to do with how you feel about buying tarantulas from pet stores, we're not here to argue about that.* I'd never seen one of these places carrying A.seemani and I've been wanting one forever, so I decide I'm going to get it. The associate was deeply squicked out by it so we agree that I'm going to get it. She gives me tongs and the box and I start the process of getting a stubborn tarantula into somewhere it doesn't want to go. Instead of allowing himself to be herded, he's spinning around and around, turning to grab or threat at the tongs. We've all been there. Well, this young dudebro and girlfriend come up and he asks what I'm trying to get out. I answer; he asks why I'm poking at it. I take out the tongs to show him I'm not using anything unusual, definitely not "poking at it" and explain I'm just trying to herd it into the box. He then laughs at me and says "Why don't you just grab it? It's not going to hurt you.". I give him my most intense b---- face and tell him I have plenty of Ts and know what I'm doing, that I have no intention on laying my hands on a clearly already upset tarantula. Dudebro just stands there judging me, girlfriend smirking. As we walk to the front, we hear them asking the associate to get a snake for them. :wall: Ugh....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 15, 2015)

It's decided. I'm never going out in public again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TomKemp (Sep 15, 2015)

I've noticed the local Petco here has been getting in A. Seemani's lately. And for pretty cheap actually ($25 or so). I have 3 adults and would 
NEVER "reach" in and grab any of them! It would probably prove to be painful every time, hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> She gives me tongs and the box and I start the process of getting a stubborn tarantula into somewhere it doesn't want to go.


I'm sorry but.. can i ask you why? I mean, you were the customers, not the owners, or pet shop employers.. isn't supposed that part to be part of their work? (even if you are T's experts).

Oh, just searched what "squicked out" means.. there's some words i have to search


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 15, 2015)

I've noticed the Petco's around here are starting to carry more of a verity of T's. 
I snagged my tan color form A. seemanni and it is beautiful, healthy spider. 
But Ive also seen an Avic so desiccated it looked shriveled even in the legs,
 poor guy didn't have the extra $$ or I would have picked it up.
I think I would have asked said smarty to go ahead and box it for me. :evil:


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 15, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm sorry but.. can i ask you why? I mean, you were the customers, not the owners, or pet shop employers.. isn't supposed that part to be part of their work? (even if you are T's experts)


You're absolutely right and I've had employees tell me they can't allow me to get it. In this case, she was so clearly afraid that I'm glad she allowed me to do it. Her fear combined with this T's defensiveness could easily have resulted in an injured tarantula.

---------- Post added 09-15-2015 at 07:31 PM ----------




sdsnybny said:


> I've noticed the Petco's around here are starting to carry more of a verity of T's.
> I snagged my tan color form A. seemanni and it is beautiful, healthy spider.
> But Ive also seen an Avic so desiccated it looked shriveled even in the legs,
> poor guy didn't have the extra $$ or I would have picked it up.
> I think I would have asked said smarty to go ahead and box it for me. :evil:


Yeah, I've noticed this as well. Guessing it has to do with the Chilean ban, so they're having to look elsewhere for arachnids to fill their tanks. The one nearest me has a juvie A.avic, but it too didn't look particularly healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been seeing lots of WC adult A.seemanni around here coupled with about ten or so red Brachypelma slings. I never really realized how many grammos were being sold until something took their place!


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol.. I was kinda hopeing dudebro thug lifed it and scooped the T into the box for you like a hero...  What a chump..

Side note seemanni used to be part of the holy trinity back in the day.. If you walked into almost any cookie cutter exotic petstore you would find pink toes  rosys and zebras...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Sep 16, 2015)

I wish he would've went to sore you how it's done and got tagged. No doubt he was trying to act tough in front of his girlfriend.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Tarantula (Sep 16, 2015)

My sister used to work at petco she did 90% of the work they don't even bother caring for the animals... And there is plenty of people like that dudebro who think they know it all


----------



## Tfisher (Sep 16, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> "Why don't you just grab it?"


Wait isnt that what were supposed to do???

hahaha


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 16, 2015)

14pokies said:


> dudebro thug lifed


I know this was a typo, but it's perfect. "And then I just dudebro thug lifed myself out of there, bruh."


----------



## cold blood (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't think that was a typo:biggrin:


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Don't think that was a typo:biggrin:


I think you're right. I first thought it was supposed to say "lifted" but that wouldn't make sense.

Genius. Genius of prose. Genius of the english language. Genius of the soul. Absolute art.

"dudebro thug lifed it"

Music to the heart.

:worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## parthicus (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm glad that pet stores such as Petco carry tarantulas, but at the same time, they should not sell them if they do not have the means to care for them properly. I just wish there were more local stores in my area which were run by enthusiasts.


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 17, 2015)

parthicus said:


> I'm glad that pet stores such as Petco carry tarantulas, but at the same time, they should not sell them if they do not have the means to care for them properly. I just wish there were more local stores in my area which were run by enthusiasts.


That's where the internet and Fedex come in :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## parthicus (Sep 17, 2015)

Yea, I've bought all my tarantulas online, but wish there were stores I could go and look in person. You can't always tell the true beauty of a tarantula by just a picture.


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 18, 2015)

parthicus said:


> Yea, I've bought all my tarantulas online, but wish there were stores I could go and look in person. You can't always tell the true beauty of a tarantula by just a picture.


Try to locate reptile expos in your area. They tend to have T veneers; most expos have websites that include a vender list.


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 18, 2015)

parthicus said:


> I'm glad that pet stores such as Petco carry tarantulas, but at the same time, they should not sell them if they do not have the means to care for them properly. I just wish there were more local stores in my area which were run by enthusiasts.


Sort of off topic but...They have the means, just as exotic LPS do; keeping tarantulas correctly isn't exactly rocket science. They choose not to, for various reasons ranging from "because a vet said so" to greater visibility to cheapness. An LPS near me had a rampant and persistent nematode and fly problem. Rather than changing out the sub for each new resident, they simply plopped a new wild caught tarantula in once the current resident succumbed to an inevitable death and around and around it went. I went so far as to offer to take care of their Ts for free, in my spare time because it broke my heart to see those tarantulas dying like that--they wouldn't have it.


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Sep 18, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> Sort of off topic but...They have the means, just as exotic LPS do; keeping tarantulas correctly isn't exactly rocket science. They choose not to, for various reasons ranging from "because a vet said so" to greater visibility to cheapness. An LPS near me had a rampant and persistent nematode and fly problem. Rather than changing out the sub for each new resident, they simply plopped a new wild caught tarantula in once the current resident succumbed to an inevitable death and around and around it went. I went so far as to offer to take care of their Ts for free, in my spare time because it broke my heart to see those tarantulas dying like that--they wouldn't have it.


That is really tragic. Thank you for offering even if they wouldn't let you though.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 18, 2015)

parthicus said:


> Yea, I've bought all my tarantulas online, but wish there were stores I could go and look in person. You can't always tell the true beauty of a tarantula by just a picture.


I hear this a lot and it completely baffles me to no end.:wall:   There is not really too much variance in t's, if you know what the species looks like, you will know what it looks like when it arrives....any pic on the net will accurately depict the species.    If its drab, its just in need of molt...there is absolutely NO reason to need to see a t prior to get an understanding if its beauty...none.

The only people that feel this way are inexperienced and just don't know any better IMO.   All I need to see is a scientific name and I know exactly what the t will look like, regardless of whether I've kept it prior of not.   Its not like a dog where you want to go see it in person and check out its personality or color differences between siblings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## parthicus (Sep 18, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I hear this a lot and it completely baffles me to no end.:wall:   There is not really too much variance in t's, if you know what the species looks like, you will know what it looks like when it arrives....any pic on the net will accurately depict the species.    If its drab, its just in need of molt...there is absolutely NO reason to need to see a t prior to get an understanding if its beauty...none.
> 
> The only people that feel this way are inexperienced and just don't know any better IMO.   All I need to see is a scientific name and I know exactly what the t will look like, regardless of whether I've kept it prior of not.   Its not like a dog where you want to go see it in person and check out its personality or color differences between siblings.


All I am is saying is that by ordering from a seller who may not have the reputation as other sellers, one may not know the condition of the tarantula. I have just read reviews on sellers, and this seems as if it is an issue with a minority of them. I mean this could just be me, but I figured I just throw my thoughts out there. Also, sorry for being off topic.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 18, 2015)

parthicus said:


> Yea, I've bought all my tarantulas online, but wish there were stores I could go and look in person. You can't always tell the true beauty of a tarantula by just a picture.





cold blood said:


> I hear this a lot and it completely baffles me to no end.:wall:   There is not really too much variance in t's, if you know what the species looks like, you will know what it looks like when it arrives....any pic on the net will accurately depict the species.    If its drab, its just in need of molt...there is absolutely NO reason to need to see a t prior to get an understanding if its beauty...none.
> 
> The only people that feel this way are inexperienced and just don't know any better IMO.   All I need to see is a scientific name and I know exactly what the t will look like, regardless of whether I've kept it prior of not.   Its not like a dog where you want to go see it in person and check out its personality or color differences between siblings.





parthicus said:


> All I am is saying is that by ordering from a seller who may not have the reputation as other sellers, one may not know the condition of the tarantula. I have just read reviews on certain sellers, and this seems as if it is an issue. I mean this could just be me, but I figured I just throw my thoughts out there. Also, sorry for being off topic.


Tying into this, I do like getting a chance to look at what I'm purchasing first-hand most of time. 
Not so much to get a look at the beauty, but more to verify the size, condition, and to make sure someone's not trying to slip me a mature male (which has happened to me from an online retailer twice before.)


----------



## parthicus (Sep 18, 2015)

PTX said:


> Tying into this, I do like getting a chance to look at what I'm purchasing first-hand most of time.
> Not so much to get a look at the beauty, but more to verify the size, condition, and to make sure someone's not trying to slip me a mature male (which has happened to me from an online retailer twice before.)


This is what I was basically trying to say. Well put.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 18, 2015)

Just don't buy from people with bad or questionable reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 18, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Just don't buy from people with bad or questionable reviews.


It truly is this simple. A reputable seller will usually acknowledge and potentially reimburse/"make up for" their mistakes for the sake of maintaining their good standing in the community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeC (Sep 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Just don't buy from people with bad or questionable reviews.





le-thomas said:


> It truly is this simple. A reputable seller will usually acknowledge and potentially reimburse/"make up for" their mistakes for the sake of maintaining their good standing in the community.


Yes, and no. 
One of my instances was with an out-of-state brick and mortar that had an online storefront. They also had good reviews, but I think the actual selection was handled by either a new employee or someone who didn't have as much knowledge.

That said, pretty much all of the sellers here with good reviews are a safe bet.


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 23, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm sorry but.. can i ask you why? I mean, you were the customers, not the owners, or pet shop employers.. isn't supposed that part to be part of their work? (even if you are T's experts).


PetSmart bypasses this issue altogether by selling the enclosure with the tarantula.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 23, 2015)

Ungoliant said:


> PetSmart bypasses this issue altogether by selling the enclosure with the tarantula.


I tought that, ah ah


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 24, 2015)

Ungoliant said:


> PetSmart bypasses this issue altogether by selling the enclosure with the tarantula.


I guess it depends on which one you go to. I bought an H.spinifer from them maybe a week before I got this A.seemani from Petco. They gave me the enclosure but they insisted on taking all the stuff out of it and were terrified of this harmless scorpion, squeaking and 'ew'ing so much it drew the whole store's attention (which is always fun--just trying to buy an arachnid results in fielding questions for the next 20 minutes). I ended up getting the "hide" and water dish out for them. So for me, neither store is doing a great job.

These places need to start hiring people who aren't squeamish about any of the animals they're responsible for--it makes the company look really bad. Take me, for example, I love most animals and would love to work with snakes and arachnids all day long, but I know there's dogs barely under control all over those stores at all times and I hate dogs, which sure, that's not a fear, but I still strongly dislike them enough that I know I wouldn't be happy or comfortable working there--it's really that simple for people. If you can't handle it, don't work there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 24, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> I guess it depends on which one you go to. I bought an H.spinifer from them maybe a week before I got this A.seemani from Petco. They gave me the enclosure but they insisted on taking all the stuff out of it and were terrified of this harmless scorpion, squeaking and 'ew'ing so much it drew the whole store's attention (which is always fun--just trying to buy an arachnid results in fielding questions for the next 20 minutes). I ended up getting the "hide" and water dish out for them. So for me, neither store is doing a great job.
> 
> These places need to start hiring people who aren't squeamish about any of the animals they're responsible for--it makes the company look really bad. Take me, for example, I love most animals and would love to work with snakes and arachnids all day long, but I know there's dogs barely under control all over those stores at all times and I hate dogs, which sure, that's not a fear, but I still strongly dislike them enough that I know I wouldn't be happy or comfortable working there--it's really that simple for people. If you can't handle it, don't work there.


True. I think that those big franchise/corporation stores aren't interested in that, i mean, to hire and have qualified people. At least here (but i'm not talking about animal store, now).
Like the people here who works for Mc Donalds, or big Bar/Restaurant franchise brands (i hate those) here who open only in shopping centers.... they have people working with a zero clue of what food and real kitchen is.
Those last one managers here would gladly hire a mechanic and put him into kitchen, for instance, instead of a former cook, former skilled Barman.
Reason is, they make lot of cash as well, with that army of Zombies storming 24/7 those places. Terrible (i worked three years in a big shopping center here as armed security.. i still have nightmares ah ah)


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 24, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. I think that those big franchise/corporation stores aren't interested in that, i mean, to hire and have qualified people. At least here (but i'm not talking about animal store, now).
> Like the people here who works for Mc Donalds, or big Bar/Restaurant franchise brands (i hate those).. they have a zero clue of what food and real kitchen is.
> Those last one managers here would gladly hire a mechanic and put him into kitchen, for instance, instead of a former cook.
> Reason is, they make lot of cash as well. Terrible


See those aren't comparable to me. If you go into McDonald's, you know going in you're going to get nasty, over-processed "food". Whereas a store that carries these animals, you at least expect if they have them in the enclosure, someone there is at least capable of retrieving the animal without melting into a puddle--that's all I'm saying. I don't expect them to like the animal, I just expect them to do their job. Can you imagine going to McDonald's and them refusing to make you a Big Mac because the line cook that day thinks they're gross? (They are, but that's not the point.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 24, 2015)

That guy sounds like a idiot all i can say


----------



## cold blood (Sep 24, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> See those aren't comparable to me.)


While I don't disagree Bell, the basic concept is the same...they would rather hire kids without a clue than people actually experienced in the field, as they would have to pay significantly more for experience...no experience means they can pay the bare minimum, and therefore higher profit margins.   Care in the pet stores are secondary, profit is king.   They'd just assume you lost several animals and kept coming back for more every bit as much as they want you to keep returning for feeders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 24, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> See those aren't comparable to me. If you go into McDonald's, you know going in you're going to get nasty, over-processed "food". Whereas a store that carries these animals, you at least expect if they have them in the enclosure, someone there is at least capable of retrieving the animal without melting into a puddle--that's all I'm saying. I don't expect them to like the animal, I just expect them to do their job. Can you imagine going to McDonald's and them refusing to make you a Big Mac because the line cook that day thinks they're gross? (They are, but that's not the point.)


Yup, sorry Belle Fury, i forgot to add (i was in a hurry) an important thing. My "Mc" example was out of contest, but here in Italy (i don't know if this happens as well in USA) lately Mc's (in those last, recent years) are trying to promote "Italian" food and ingredients as a sort of, let's say, alternative to "Big Mac" and stuff (Italian salads etc).

However, apart for Mc, in Italian based franchise restaurants (in shopping malls they "live") here there's people at work who doesn't even know how to make a decent "spaghetti" recipe!

Here we don't have Petco and such; the few who sold snakes and inverts (not venomous snakes, of course, and since there's a ban, only the legal to own inverts) are owned by privates only (like the skilled enthusiasts/breeders here). As that was for T's/Scorpions years ago. That's great.

But there's an exception. A couple of French/Italian franchise who sold everything.. from potting soil to fish, from tropical parrots to fake and live plants, guinea pigs, rabbits etc and those workers have not a clue of the basics.

It's a miracle, let me say.. they give water to plants! Amazing, they make a lot of cash.

I think that it's a worldwide plague :-O


----------



## Swifty (Sep 24, 2015)

Went into Petco the other day, and got a 3" female A. versicolor for $17.50. It was half price...dumb diddy dumb dumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 25, 2015)

Swifty said:


> Went into Petco the other day, and got a 3" female A. versicolor for $17.50. It was half price...dumb diddy dumb dumb


Wow and I thought the females I picked up for around $20 each were a good deal. Congrats man.  

That's the one thing I can't knock them for--their prices are phenomenal compared to hobby prices.

---------- Post added 09-25-2015 at 01:21 AM ----------




cold blood said:


> While I don't disagree Bell, the basic concept is the same...they would rather hire kids without a clue than people actually experienced in the field, as they would have to pay significantly more for experience...no experience means they can pay the bare minimum, and therefore higher profit margins.   Care in the pet stores are secondary, profit is king.   They'd just assume you lost several animals and kept coming back for more every bit as much as they want you to keep returning for feeders.


Oh I'm definitely not arguing that. My point is, how can they sell them in the first place if none of their staff is willing to retrieve the animal you know? What if I'd been unwilling to get it for them?


----------



## peterUK (Sep 26, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> I snagged my tan color form A. seemanni


Sorry to say but there is no such thing as a ' tan coloured A seemanni'

What you have is a spider that is a long way into its moult cycle.
Once it has moulted its base colour will be black, this will slowly lighten to the tan colour and then it will moult again. . .  and the cycle starts over again  


This is the same AF Sericopelma sp 'Isla de Taboga' . . . before and after a moult.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Sep 26, 2015)

A locally owned pet store near me just increased their invertebrate inventory as well (multiple Avics, P. murinus, and others).  I know pet stores can mis-identify, but one was labeled T. blondi.  Never have I seen that in a pet store..  They even had a huge Scolopendra subspinipes.  Didn't even know they could have something that potent in stores.  It's a shame looking into the cages of tiny slings and seeing giant crickets roaming around as well although one was the OBT lol.


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 29, 2015)

Grasshopper99 said:


> A locally owned pet store near me just increased their invertebrate inventory as well (multiple Avics, P. murinus, and others).  I know pet stores can mis-identify, but one was labeled T. blondi.  Never have I seen that in a pet store..  They even had a huge Scolopendra subspinipes.  Didn't even know they could have something that potent in stores.  It's a shame looking into the cages of tiny slings and seeing giant crickets roaming around as well although one was the OBT lol.


There's no regulations so they can have whatever they want in stores so long as it's legal to own. That's a lot of advanced inverts in one spot and I'm guessing they aren't warning newbies about them. Sheesh. But, it's an LPS. There are whole threads dedicated to how horrible they are for a reason y'know?


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 30, 2015)

peterUK said:


> Sorry to say but there is no such thing as a ' tan coloured A seemanni'
> 
> What you have is a spider that is a long way into its moult cycle.
> Once it has moulted its base colour will be black, this will slowly lighten to the tan colour and then it will moult again. . .  and the cycle starts over again
> ...


I'm missing something here?
You're comparing the molt stage coloration of Sericopelma sp 'Isla de Taboga' to A. seemanni?
I asked this question in this thread and found another keeper (Poec54) that had "Tan Form" A. seemanni for years that stayed tan color.
The spider I posted in the thread molted aprox a month before purchase, so its not faded?
As far as I found there are three color forms. Blue, Tan, and the smaller Black which does fade to grey/brown before a molt.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?276833-Aphonopelma-seemanni-experts



> Poec54; Over the decades I've had 3 forms of w/c 'seemani.' All have the characteristic leg stripes & salmon underside and spinnerets:
> 
> - dark blue form from Costa Rica (rare in 1970's, became the common hobby form in the 1990's)
> - dark brown form from Honduras (rare in 1970's and afterwards)
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 1, 2015)

I've only been in the hobby about 3 & a half years, Belle, but it's people like this, who seem to have been caught by the fairy sprinkling idiot dust, that make me try harder to be a better & more knowledgeable keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterUK (Oct 1, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> I'm missing something here?
> You're comparing the molt stage coloration of Sericopelma sp 'Isla de Taboga' to A. seemanni?


Yes you are missing something here. Im showing you that ALL tarantulas go through different coloration stages in their moult cycle. Some will just get slightly duller colours and others will (for example) go from a tan colour to black.  



sdsnybny said:


> I asked this question in this thread and found another keeper (Poec54) that had "Tan Form" A. seemanni for years that stayed tan color.


or was that just what the exporter/importer named them on the paper work to pass through customs ? Who Id-ed them ?




sdsnybny said:


> As far as I found there are three color forms. Blue, Tan, and the smaller Black which does fade to grey/brown before a molt.


Really ? Could you please point me in the direction of the qualified arachnologist or person who identified these by comparing them to the type specimen ?





Ghost Dragon said:


> I've only been in the hobby about 3 & a half years, Belle, but it's people like this, who seem to have been caught by the fairy sprinkling idiot dust, that make me try harder to be a better & more knowledgeable keeper.


When you have even the slightest idea what you are talking about, then please, join in the conversation with something constructive. Until then i suggest that you get some actual experience before commenting


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 2, 2015)

peterUK said:


> Yes you are missing something here. Im showing you that ALL tarantulas go through different coloration stages in their moult cycle. Some will just get slightly duller colours and others will (for example) go from a tan colour to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ghost dragons's post wasn't even directed at you (testy much) check Belle Fury's post above mine as well as the post times
As far as I can tell the taxonomy is still being worked out on the Aphonpelma genus, but the hoby seems to recognize the diff color forms for the most part.
Most of us realize that a tarantula goes through color changes as it gets closer to a molt, looking faded/dingy right before and bright colors afterward.
I did state the pics in the linked thread were One month after molt....so why is my A. seemanni still tan and not black?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 2, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Grasshopper99's post wasn't even directed at you (testy much) check Belle Fury's post above mine as well as the post times
> As far as I can tell the taxonomy is still being worked out on the Aphonpelma genus, but the hoby seems to recognize the diff color forms for the most part.
> Most of us realize that a tarantula goes through color changes as it gets closer to a molt, looking faded/dingy right before and bright colors afterward.
> I did state the pics in the linked thread were One month after molt....so why is my A. seemanni still tan and not black?


You mean ghost dragons post wasn't directed at him.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> You mean ghost dragons post wasn't directed at him.


Corrected and thanks for catching that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> You mean ghost dragons post wasn't directed at him.


My post was directed at the noob from Belle's original post, a dip oop: know-it-all who snuck into the Gene Pool when the lifeguard wasn't looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ghost Dragon said:


> My post was directed at the noob from Belle's original post, a dip oop: know-it-all who snuck into the Gene Pool when the lifeguard wasn't looking.


 I knooooow lol.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I knooooow lol.


*YOU* know, but I don't think the guy in the UK did.  I really hate having to explain myself to those that don't read the thread all the way through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 2, 2015)

peterUK said:


> x


Ok, first, YOU are the one bringing this thread highly off-topic by fighting with another member about whether or not there are color forms of A.seemani. Second, as been pointed out Ghost Dragon's post wasn't directed at you, which you would be aware of if you had read the first post or, I don't know, all the other posts instead of coming in here just to argue. So perhaps you should give it a rest and find another thread to fight in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 2, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> Ok, first, YOU are the one bringing this thread highly off-topic by fighting with another member about whether or not there are color forms of A.seemani. Second, as been pointed out Ghost Dragon's post wasn't directed at you, which you would be aware of if you had read the first post or, I don't know, all the other posts instead of coming in here just to argue. So perhaps you should give it a rest and find another thread to fight in.


+1, Well said there Belle, the guy just came out of nowhere and started picking on people... sheesh!!


----------



## Oroborus (Oct 4, 2015)

Had a similar experience at an expo a couple weeks back. A woman was looking at a table full of slings and settled upon an OBT. The vendor was very helpful but I interjected (which one should never do as it was none of my bussiness anyway) to keep in mind that they are fast and have fairly potent venom.  I got the eye roll and was advised her BF had one that he "handled all the time and even holds it on it's back". Who am I to argue with someone with that kind of skill.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 4, 2015)

Oroborus said:


> Had a similar experience at an expo a couple weeks back. A woman was looking at a table full of slings and settled upon an OBT. The vendor was very helpful but I interjected (which one should never do as it was none of my bussiness anyway) to keep in mind that they are fast and have fairly potent venom.  I got the eye roll and was advised her BF had one that he "handled all the time and even holds it on it's back". Who am I to argue with someone with that kind of skill.


Wow, that's some intense ignorance. I suppose we can look forward to that inevitable news article about an OBT bite.


----------

